# India is supplying IED equipment to ISIS - Conflict Armament Research.



## Kompromat

Conflict Armament Research issues damming report of India's Govt sanctioned companies supplying IED equipment to ISIS #HowIndiaSupportsISIS

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
27


----------



## Kompromat

Source: http://www.conflictarm.com/wp-conte..._of_Components_Used_in_Islamic_State_IEDs.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

Horus said:


> View attachment 295444
> View attachment 295445
> View attachment 295446




op how reliable is this source.


----------



## $@rJen

Yes... RAW Provided them with Weapons and put Indian Stickers on them... All Hail RAW

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## A$HU

Horus said:


> View attachment 295444
> View attachment 295445
> View attachment 295446
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.conflictarm.com/wp-conte..._of_Components_Used_in_Islamic_State_IEDs.pdf


Nice propaganda.BTW what about your brother nations China and Turkey whose name is also in the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

Impeccable. Source is Conflicts and Armament Research. This study was conducted for the European Union.



A.Muqeet khan said:


> op how reliable is this source.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## CHD

From mukthi bani,LTTE,BLA,TTP,and Now ISIS india never dissapoints.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## A$HU

Horus said:


> Impeccable. Source is Conflicts and Armament Research. This study was conducted for the European Union.


So you conveniently ignored my question.
I'll ask again why did you leave the names of china and turkey out?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## true

Ladies & gentleman , from the site that brought you 26/11 was done by RAW , we present you RAW ISIS .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

India defined in one picture

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Iggy

Horus said:


> View attachment 295444
> View attachment 295445
> View attachment 295446
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.conflictarm.com/wp-conte..._of_Components_Used_in_Islamic_State_IEDs.pdf




Nice try!! As per the reports we have exported these things to entitites of Libya and Turkey.. Probably, it was given to them by Turkey..As we know, they are supporting ISIS ..

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## KingRaj

Horus said:


> Impeccable. Source is Conflicts and Armament Research. This study was conducted for the European Union.


Your same report also says that Chinese, American and Russian components are also used in ISIS IEDs.

http://www.conflictarm.com/wp-conte..._of_Components_Used_in_Islamic_State_IEDs.pdf

@true @Gamer-X @A.Muqeet khan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## $@rJen

Horus said:


> Impeccable. Source is Conflicts and Armament Research. This study was conducted for the European Union.



How would that Link India Officially???? Chinese mad pad where Used by ISIS to Bring down the Jets.. So lets say Chinses is using ISIS!!!??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

sarjenprabhu said:


> Yes... RAW Provided them with Weapons and put Indian Stickers on them... All Hail RAW



It doesn't means these things have been supplied officially. Entities in Gulf / Middle East would have imported them from India for local use and somehow ended in militants hands. One should ask that how the TOW missile systems ended in the hands of the so called moderate opposition in Syria.

But i believe the govt of India now should investigate and try to find which entities imported them from India and place them in banned organizations list.

We faced similar dilemma when material manufactured for agri sector in Pakistan was ending up in Afghanistan being used in IEDs and our forces & people getting blown up by same material. Then we also found some Indian origin material in Karachi used in explosives, which off course would have come illegally.

I wonder why did CAR not mention the TOW missiles getting into hands of terrorists, one should wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Paksanity

Dear Indian members,

We can see your embarrassment. You and your companies have supported terrorism and the proof is for all to see. Shame on you!

As far, China and Turkey, well you are responsible for your black deeds and they are for theirs. If they are involved it doesn't lessen your crimes against humanity. So please justify your actions rather crimes which have resulted in loss of thousands of innocent lives. Do not try to deflect the debate. It's not helping you.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## $@rJen

TaimiKhan said:


> It doesn't means these things have been supplied officially. Entities in Gulf / Middle East would have imported them from India for local use and somehow ended in militants hands. One should ask that how the TOW missile systems ended in the hands of the so called moderate opposition in Syria.
> 
> But i believe the govt of India now should investigate and try to find which entities imported them from India and place them in banned organizations list.
> 
> We faced similar dilemma when material manufactured for agri sector in Pakistan was ending up in Afghanistan being used in IEDs and our forces & people getting blown up by same material. Then we also found some Indian origin material in Karachi used in explosives, which off course would have come illegally.
> 
> I wonder why did CAR not mention the TOW missiles getting into hands of terrorists, one should wonder.



That's right,that's should be the case but this thread was opened to show that India supports IS.. that's why some one better change the title


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> How would that Link India Officially???? Chinese mad pad where Used by ISIS to Bring down the Jets.. So lets say Chinses is using ISIS!!!??



Indian is state which sponser terrorism. so we have no doubt about that India is supplying terrorists.. ur history is filled with Mukti terrorism, Tamil Tiger terrorism, Northern Alliance terrorism in Afghanistan, TTP, BLA , MQM in Pakistan.. u are biggest terrorists, only faggots need proof to believe this.. as far as China is concern Chinese would answer this, we are not responsible for them... btw have no base to believe they are terrorists.. China is a peaceful Nation..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Paksanity said:


> Dear Indian members,
> 
> We can see your embarrassment. You and your companies have supported terrorism and the proof is for all to see. Shame on you!
> 
> As far, China and Turkey, well you are responsible for your black deeds and they are for theirs. If they are involved it doesn't lessen your crimes against humanity. So please justify your actions rather crimes which have resulted in loss of thousands of innocent lives. Do not try to deflect the debate. It's not helping you.



Do your self a favour..Dont make a fool out of yourself anymore than you already are..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stag112

This is such a misleading report by a poor quality wanna be propagandist!!!

Terrorists all over the world use Chinese made weapons, including Pakistani Taliban. Does not mean China is supplying them weapons does it?

Then the desperate attempt to use a disingenuous different yardstick weak on reason and interpretation of proof must be filed under ''those weird desperate musings on PDF social media accounts''!

@Oscar @WebMaster @Slav Defence the report does not say India is supplying anything to ISIS. Also items made in China America etc were also mentioned. Then this makes it a very poor quality twisted propaganda news. Should this thread not be locked for misleading title, twisting content, poor quality and general idiocy???

This is as weak as saying in mythology Horus is the son of ISIS, hence the PDF admis has links to ISIS LOL!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Stag112 said:


> This is such a misleading report by a poor quality wanna be propagandist!!!
> 
> Terrorists all over the world use Chinese made weapons, including Pakistani Taliban. Does not mean China is supplying them weapons does it?
> 
> Then the desperate attempt to use a disingenuous different yardstick weak on reason and interpretation of proof must be filed under ''those weird desperate musings on PDF social media accounts''!



It hurts isnt it? By doing propoganda the India way ? In every attack, India found similar things after attack and blamed Pakistan on such concrete evidenes ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iggy

Bratva said:


> It hurts isnt it? By doing propoganda the India way ? In every attack, India found similar things after attack and blamed Pakistan on such concrete evidenes ?



When organisations like JEM and LET resides in Pakistan and congratulating attackers and people like Ajmal Kasab get caught, we tends to believe that Pakistan is behind it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stag112

Bratva said:


> It hurts isnt it? By doing propoganda the India way ? In every attack, India found similar things after attack and blamed Pakistan on such concrete evidenes ?



You are lying. NEVER any accusation was made based on made in XYZ things. Given the generally limited intellectual ability one has to deal with on PDF, I understand how you have failed to understand how police record a crime scene, record all items used in commissioning of crime and present the list as a wider body of corroborative circumstantial evidence that would be of ZERO value without other strong evidence like freaking alive terrorists caught on live national TV, internationally procured and traced satellite calls etc etc. You can not make any stupid stuff up and claim everything is the same just because of your inability to understand matters.

Sorry but the only thing that hurts is the pathetic intellectual standard here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> Indian is state which sponser terrorism. so we have no doubt about that India is supplying terrorists.. ur history is filled with Mukti terrorism, Tamil Tiger terrorism, Northern Alliance terrorism in Afghanistan, TTP, BLA , MQM in Pakistan.. u are biggest terrorists, only faggots need proof to believe this.. as far as China is concern Chinese would answer this, we are not responsible for them... btw have no base to believe they are terrorists.. China is a peaceful Nation..



Lol.... That's why world's most wanted Terrorist was Killed in Garrison town in Pakistan,.. US/NATO accuse pakistan of killing their trrops in Afghanistn, UN wanted Terrorist Roam Freely in Pakistan... Ect ec...

Go take a look at your country which is filled with Terror links and Militants blowing up every week.. 

Wow and you're responsible for us??? LoL.

Why no base ??? go and learn about the chinese support to the ethinic clensing of muslims and Tibetans.

China a peaceful country my @ss.. Chinese peaceful raise begun by invaing tibet killing the monks and raping women, destryoing temples from Ethnic cleansing of muslims... trying to grab the entire sea from other countries Ect Ect..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Endeavour

Paksanity said:


> Dear Indian members,
> 
> We can see your embarrassment. You and your companies have supported terrorism and the proof is for all to see. Shame on you!
> 
> As far, China and Turkey, well you are responsible for your black deeds and they are for theirs. If they are involved it doesn't lessen your crimes against humanity. So please justify your actions rather crimes which have resulted in loss of thousands of innocent lives. Do not try to deflect the debate. It's not helping you.



You are right.
India and china are together on this and are providing isis with what ever they need to produce the mayhem in middle east.

Now whats the game of china and india, you go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> Lol.... That's why world's most wanted Terrorist was Killed in Garrison town in Pakistan,.. US/NATO accuse pakistan of killing their trrops in Afghanistn, UN wanted Terrorist Roam Freely in Pakistan... Ect ec...
> 
> Go take a look at your country which is filled with Terror links and Militants blowing up every week..
> 
> Wow and you're responsible for us??? LoL.
> 
> Why no base ??? go and learn about the chinese support to the ethinic clensing of muslims and Tibetans.
> 
> China a peaceful country my @ss.. Chinese peaceful raise begun by invaing tibet killing the monks and raping women, destryoing temples from Ethnic cleansing of muslims... trying to grab the entire sea from other countries Ect Ect..





India is occuping Nepal, interfare in thier country whenever want...
India sponser terrorism in Sri lanka..... Tamil Tiger
India sponser terroism in Pakistan,.......... TTP, BRA, MQM Mukti Bahini..
India use Afghanistan as base to attack Pakistan...
India is involve in killing of Afghan Pashtuns. with allaince of Northern Farsis

.

Chinese are sane people, we know about them more then u.. so spread ur shitty propaganda elsewhere... and care about yr gangaland where Kashmiris are killing ur occuping force like dogs day and night even after lost of 100,000 people, hundred of rapes etc///



sarjenprabhu said:


> hina a peaceful country my @ss.. Chinese peaceful raise begun by invaing tibet killing the monks and raping women, destryoing temples from Ethnic cleansing of muslims..




Lies, bullshit propaganda...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

Conflict Armament Research

This report by the internationally neutral Conflict Armament Research group contains damning evidence of how Turkey and China are behind ISIS. #OURBROSBEHINDISIS

Thread inspired by PDF's high intellectual (sticky) quality

India is supplying IED equipment to ISIS - Conflict Armament Research.


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> yeah gloat this shit as much as u want but it wont save ur face terrorist bharti...


@WAJsal @waz


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Paksanity said:


> Dear Indian members,
> 
> We can see your embarrassment. You and your companies have supported terrorism and the proof is for all to see. Shame on you!
> 
> As far, China and Turkey, well you are responsible for your black deeds and they are for theirs. If they are involved it doesn't lessen your crimes against humanity. So please justify your actions rather crimes which have resulted in loss of thousands of innocent lives. Do not try to deflect the debate. It's not helping you.



You are doing great injustice to Turkish members here on this forum, by equating a sovereign nation like Turkey with a vile terrorist group like ISIS

Understandable that some Pakistanis have immense acrimony for Turkey being a secular state and Turks here raising their voice against Xinjiang oppression coupled with good sympathy for ISIS.

But this hitting Turks below the belt. Truly disgusting.

The report clearly states:



> Seven Indian companies manufactured most of the detonators, detonating cord, and safety fuses documented by CAR’s field investigation teams. Under Indian law, transfer of this material requires a licence.* All components documented by CAR were legally exported under government-issued licences from India to entities in Lebanon and Turkey.*



Given the cognitive inertia, it may difficult to comprehend but please make an effort to understand:
EXPORT TO TURKEY* ≠ *EXPORT TO ISIS
TURKEY* ≠ *ISIS








http://www.conflictarm.com/wp-conte..._of_Components_Used_in_Islamic_State_IEDs.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> India is occuping Nepal, interfare in thier country whenever want...



First go and read about the resolutions of India and Napal has and come here talk


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> @WAJsal @waz



What? u want to report me Just bcoz i said India terrorist?

u all day call Pakistan terrorist urself,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> India sponser terrorism in Sri lanka..... Tamil Tiger



India only helped to self protect them, the day the crossed the line India gave them nice reply... It was the IN ships who destroyed more Ammunition bunks of LTTE


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> First go and read about the resolutions of India and Napal has and come here talk



I am not interested... but even a donkey would not deny that India interfare in Nepal and BD..



sarjenprabhu said:


> ndia only helped to self protect them, the day the crossed the line India gave them nice reply... It was the IN ships who destroyed more Ammunition bunks of LTTE




Yeah when snake bite master, master try to kill them...  same happen to tamil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> India sponser terroism in Pakistan,.......... TTP, BRA, MQM Mukti Bahini..



You've no proof of that actions... your dosiers which you gave to the Americans were rubbished due to lake of evidence but only theory



KN-1 said:


> India use Afghanistan as base to attack Pakistan...
> India is involve in killing of Afghan Pashtuns. with allaince of Northern Farsis



you still have no proofs on it...


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> You've no proof of that actions... your dosiers which you gave to the Americans were rubbished due to lake of evidence but only theory




Yeah just bcoz we dont have trillion of economey to offer them.. otherwise they would have destroyed u 



sarjenprabhu said:


> you still have no proofs on it...



Oh are u denying ur involvement with Northern terrorists in Afghanistan?


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> Chinese are sane people, we know about them more then u.. so spread ur shitty propaganda elsewhere... and care about yr gangaland where Kashmiris are killing ur occuping force like dogs day and night even after lost of 100,000 people, hundred of rapes etc///



Ya Chinese are sane People... LoL... stop being a cheerleader man

It was again Pakistani backed terrorism which caused the deaths of Kashmiris... it was the Pakistan action in 48 which destroyed basic lives of Kashmisis



KN-1 said:


> What? u want to report me Just bcoz i said India terrorist?
> 
> u all day call Pakistan terrorist urself,



I didn't say pakistani people as terrorist while you called Indians as terrorists.... go back and read what you wrote or have some sence before writing stuff


----------



## volatile

Congrats Modi "your Make in India is working" Terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> I am not interested... but even a donkey would not deny that India interfare in Nepal and BD..



then don't write about nepal-Indian when you lack knowledge on the issue


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> Ya Chinese are sane People... LoL... stop being a cheerleader man




lol.. why dont u open poll and ask people who are more sane Chinese or Indian... u would get ur answer 



sarjenprabhu said:


> It was again Pakistani backed terrorism which caused the deaths of Kashmiris... it was the Pakistan action in 48 which destroyed basic lives of Kashmisis




Pakistan backed terrorism? first of all they are not terrorists but freedom fighters.. terrorists whom u trained attack schools and mosques not Freedom fighter.. they fight like man against Indian occupation.. we openly support them and our support is not hidden from anyone.. we are official party of this matter...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> Yeah when snake bite master, master try to kill them...  same happen to tamil



Same is happening In Pakistan which is not learing any lessons. and still keep supporting terrorism


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> Same is happening In Pakistan which is not learing any lessons. and still keep supporting terrorism




see u accepted ur terrorism like ur terrorist PM. who was gloating about his glorious terrorist history in BD...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> Yeah just bcoz we dont have trillion of economey to offer them.. otherwise they would have destroyed u
> 
> 
> 
> Oh are u denying ur involvement with Northern terrorists in Afghanistan?




LoL... destroy us.... we did see that when we were busy destroying East Pakistan in 71..... leave India, they can't even do a damn to Iranians and Kims

India only helped them defend against the famous Talibans who is the epic center of terrorists in Asia which is supported by Pakistan


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> then don't write about nepal-Indian when you lack knowledge on the issue




Ok ...so u deny that u bharti dont interfere in Nepal and BD?



sarjenprabhu said:


> LoL... destroy us.... we did see that when we were busy destroying East Pakistan in 71..... leave India, they can't even do a damn to Iranians and Kims



Yeah if it was not for u Soviets Papa US would have hug u bhartis from back side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> lol.. why dont u open poll and ask people who are more sane Chinese or Indian... u would get ur answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan backed terrorism? first of all they are not terrorists but freedom fighters.. terrorists whom u trained attack schools and mosques not Freedom fighter.. they fight like man against Indian occupation.. we openly support them and our support is not hidden from anyone.. we are official party of this matter...



Why it yourself

ya Pakistani backed terrorism in Kashmir... What now you're denying it?????

freedom fighter my @rs there's no such thing alled freedom fighters but they all are terrorists. See just 3 days ago they killed a poor Kashmiri civilian. LoL.. man is holeing up insdie the house.

LoL.. look at these man enough-ed terrorists
small girl killed the terrorist 
Farmer's daughter disarms terrorist and shoots him dead with AK47 - Telegraph


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> India only helped them defend against the famous Talibans who is the epic center of terrorists in Asia which is supported by Pakistan




No u supported and funded them in late 80's and 90's when they were fighting civil war.. Taliban was not terrorist back then.. Pakistan recognize them as legitimate regime..



sarjenprabhu said:


> Why it yourself
> 
> ya Pakistani backed terrorism in Kashmir... What now you're denying it?????
> 
> freedom fighter my @rs there's no such thing alled freedom fighters but they all are terrorists. See just 3 days ago they killed a poor Kashmiri civilian. LoL.. man is holeing up insdie the house.
> 
> LoL.. look at these man enough-ed terrorists
> small girl killed the terrorist




lol... most of them join freedom fighter bcoz of Indian terrorism and illegal occupation.. dont blame us for ur rapist Jawans...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> see u accepted ur terrorism like ur terrorist PM. who was gloating about his glorious terrorist history in BD...



Lol i never did... prove me otherwise...

Whine about it.. he's innocent, no one here is going to give a damn about what you say...

Go and read the internation news about Pakistani atrocities in East Pakistan the killing field to Rape


----------



## Ryuzaki

By this Paklogic,Japan is also supporting ISIS by providing Toyota vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> No u supported and funded them in late 80's and 90's when they were fighting civil war.. Taliban was not terrorist back then.. Pakistan recognize them as legitimate regime..



Ya.. taliban was no terrorists..!! they're Angels.. except you and your cousin in ME no one would recognise the talibans because they were torrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> Same is happening In Pakistan which is not learing any lessons. and still keep supporting terrorism



here... u did not deny my statement u said same is happening in Pakistan 



sarjenprabhu said:


> Lol i never did... prove me otherwise...





Ryuzaki said:


> By this Paklogic,Japan is also supporting ISIS by providing Toyota vehicles



Indian logic.. we are only counting explosives and weapons... anyone can buy tyoyta,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> most of them join freedom fighter bcoz of Indian terrorism and illegal occupation



Most of them!!! there's nothing called freedom fighters.. all are terrorists.

Illigal occupation !!!??? we have the proof for being a sole owner of Kashmir. go and register a case wherever you want. Kashmir is not going anywhere


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> Most of them!!! there's nothing called freedom fighters.. all are terrorists.




ur blabbering will not make them terrorists.. 



sarjenprabhu said:


> ligal occupation !!!??? we have the proof for being a sole owner of Kashmir.



People of Kashmir reject this.. why dont accept plebiscite and decide peacefully? why u terrorists are so afraid of free plebiscite??



sarjenprabhu said:


> go and register a case wherever you want. Kashmir is not going anywhere




They will get thier birth right of independence at some point of time. till then we will support them always..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> ur blabbering will not make them terrorists..



your blabering and them whine will not bring Kashmir



KN-1 said:


> People of Kashmir reject this.. why dont accept plebiscite and decide peacefully? why u terrorists are so afraid of free plebiscite??



Nobody care here... Lol.. plebiscite are you serious????? lets start

Was Kashmir under Indian occupation that you started to invade It???



KN-1 said:


> They will get thier birth right of independence at some point of time. till then we will support them always..



Stop dreaming... that's never going to happen. better you people wake up to the reality....


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> Was Kashmir India under Indian occupation that you started to invade It???



does it matter... we are party of this dispute, India accepted it as dispute.. what is stopping u to have plebiscite?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

7 Indian firms among those in Islamic State supply chain: EU study | The Indian Express

Seven Indian companies supplying components to ISIS: Report | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis

I quoted few indian sources to confirms this news for indian members. Few people in a state of denial cannot accept anything against india. It is not patriotism, infact arrogance leading to the disaster. Nothing new that they are supporting ISIS through organised and legal methods. It is something well known phenomena.
.............. I don't expect from them to accept it as they supported ISIS as a state policy but yes it is global issue.
We demand them to take actions against companies involved in this heinous crime...........
After Proper investigation ,cancel licences of these companies............and arrest the terrorist involved from indian state machinery

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> Stop dreaming... that's never going to happen. better you people wake up to the reality....




We dont live in dream but our support will be with Kashmiris always...



sarjenprabhu said:


> Ya.. taliban was no terrorists..!! they're Angels.. except you and your cousin in ME no one would recognise the talibans because they were torrorists




Uncle sam recognize them and is waiting for meeting with them  soon in Islamabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> does it matter... we are party of this dispute, India accepted it as dispute.. what is stopping u to have plebiscite?



Of course it matters..... because you peole love to act as a savior of Kashmiris.. lets give them and you some chilling truth... Kashmir was not part of India or pakistan it was a separate beautifull state untill you begun the invasion with regular and tribes where the pakistani tribes looted and raped and killed many Kashmiris.... 

Why plebiscite didn't take place then... go and read about the Article on Kashmir.. you'll come to know the truth


----------



## KN-1

sarjenprabhu said:


> . because you peole love to act as a savior of Kashmiris.. lets give them and you some chilling truth... Kashmir was not part of India or pakistan it was a separate beautifull state untill you begun the invasion with regular and tribes where the pakistani tribes looted and raped and killed many Kashmiris....




No we dont.... Kashmiris themselves was the one who did rebellion... we just supported them when he (so called raja) unleash military power on them, that too with not so trained tribals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Neutron said:


> 7 Indian firms among those in Islamic State supply chain: EU study | The Indian Express
> 
> Seven Indian companies supplying components to ISIS: Report | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> I quoted few indian sources to confirms this news for indian members. Few people in a state of denial cannot accept anything against india. It is not patriotism, infact arrogance leading to the disaster. Nothing new that they are supporting ISIS through organised and legal methods. It something well known phenomena.
> .............. I don't expect from them to accept it as they supported ISIS as a state policy but yes it is global issue.
> We demand them to take actions against companies involved in this heinous crime...........
> Proper investigation , and cancel licences of these companies............



From your own quoted Indian sources:



> Seven Indian companies manufactured most of the detonators, detonating cord and safety fuses. Under Indian law, transfer of this material requires a licence. Those were all *legally** exported* under government-issued licenses from India *to entities in Lebanon and Turkey*, the CAR said.





> The CAR study, which spanned a period of 20 months, however noted that the components were all “*legally exported"* under government-issued licences from India *to entities in Lebanon and Turkey*.






> *legally :adverb*
> UK /ˈliː.ɡəl.i/ US /ˈliː.ɡəl.i/
> 
> B2 as stated by the law:



legally Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary

It seems like wretched contempt for Turkey by some Pakistani members is making them paint secular Turkey as state sponsor of terrorism.

Islamist radicals worldwide have always hated a secular Muslim-majority nation, no wonder they wish to smear Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

KN-1 said:


> here... u did not deny my statement u said same is happening in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian logic.. we are only counting explosives and weapons... anyone can buy tyoyta,,



@Horus you seemed to have missed this bit.






The blame lies on companies in Turkey and Lebonon who are diverting these items to the ISIS jihadis.

When Nokia phones made in Finland, China, Vietnam and India can be included as an IED equipment why not the cars and trucks made in Japan and America

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## $@rJen

KN-1 said:


> No we dont.... Kashmiris themselves was the one who did rebellion... we just supported them when he (so called raja) unleash military power on them, that too with not so trained tribals...



No they didn't it was the pakistani backed nuts.. why ??? because your President/Prime minister Asked Maharaja of Kashmir to join Pakistan 3 times, when he rejected the offer he made troubles in Kashmir then used the situation to invade then Maharaja seeked indian helped and officially gave Kashmir to India. then Indian military went in.... 

Go and read the UN news not indian or pakistani one.. it clearly states pakistan as a aggressor.

and now its because of you kashmiris are left in trouble


----------



## Neutron

Syama Ayas said:


> From your own quoted Indian sources:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legally Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary
> 
> It seems like wretched contempt for Turkey by some Pakistani members is making them paint secular Turkey as state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> Islamic Radicals worldwide have always hated a secular Islamic regime, no wonder they wish to smear Turkey.



Same is my point.
Indians are wise people. They are legally supporting ISIS under full legal protection. 
Killing someone with licensed pistol or without is same as far as end result is concerned. End result is the death of innocents unarmed people in suicide bombings and IEDs.
Does it matter after killing thousand of innocent people weather material, IEDs and detonators transported to ISIS through legal or illegal channels?
.......... to be precise and straightforward indian companies supplied IEDs to ISIS.
World is not in a state of denial if you don't want to accept the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paksanity

As expected Indian members have no justification except this country and that nation is also did this and that! No. It does not change the fact that your countrymen has been instrumental in supplying explosive related materials. 

And again No! We are not responsible where they end up again doesn't cut it. You are especially when you are exporting such material. There is a reason such trade is regulated and license is required. Why license is required? And who issues it? License is required so that such companies do not provide help to undesired groups or individuals intentionally or inadvertently. Who provides the license? The government. Which means government investigates how these companies conduct their business and keeps them under observation. In this case, at best Indian government has committed criminal neglect and at worst has been involved knowingly. 

Licensed government deals doesn't cut it either. It doesn't take rocket science to figure out who could benefit from these exports when you are sending stuff in a burning neighbourhood. It then becomes responsibility of weapon producing government to find out who is the ultimate user of these detonators etc! Again Indian government failed to act responsibly which is a pre requisite of such trade. You aren't exporting bananas. This is IED related material and your neglect or cooperation (choose depending on your side) has ultimately caused terrorism to strengthen. Most alarming is the specific cache which does not have serial number or batch no to identify and trace its trade route. It raises a lot suspicion. It also points out to poor standards of monitoring and safety standards essential for such production and its handling. It could very well be intentional. 

Before blind patriots go nuts over what other have done or have been doing, again no, they are answerable for their acts. You are responsible for yours. Any short coming or neglect by Pakistan or any other nation does not award you the right to arm terrorists. So please focus on your area and investigate as to how this has happened. We expect you to fully cooperate in any investigation that may ensue in the aftermath of these revelations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

On 24 February 2015, a CAR field investigation team in Kobane documented a spool of detonating cord produced by Premier Explosives Ltd., India (see image 1). Premier Explosives has confirmed that it sold 6 million metres of detonating cord to the Mechanical Construction Factory, Syria, in 2009 and 2010 (see Annexe F).9 In December 2011, the European Union placed the Mechanical Construction Factory on a sanctions list for acting as a front company for the acquisition of sensitive equipment by the Syrian government’s Scientific Studies and Research Center.10

CAR field investigators also documented Premier Explosives detonating cord among items that Kurdistan Regional Government security forces seized from an IS cell in early December 2014 in Erbil (see image 2). Premier Explosives has told CAR that it never supplied explosive components to Iraq.11

Then who did?

At the same location, CAR field investigators observed plain and electric detonators produced by Rajasthan Explosives and Chemicals, India; plain detonators produced by Premier Explosives, India; and electric detonators produced by IDEAL Industrial Explosives, India. Again, in the absence of serial, batch, and lot numbers, and of manufacturing dates, CAR is unable to document the full chain of custody of these items. Neither Rajasthan Explosives and Chemicals nor IDEAL Industrial Explosives has responded to requests for information.16

The silence has to be considered as admission?


The CAR team in Kobane also documented a spool of safety fuse produced by the Indian company Chamundi Explosives. In the absence of serial, batch, and lot numbers, and of a manufacturing date, CAR is unable to document the item’s full chain of custody. Chamundi Explosives has stated that the company had not supplied any product to either Iraq or Syria.13 CAR awaits further correspondence from Chamundi Explosives. 

The Indian company Economic Explosives manufactured the detonators on 25 December 2012 and exported them (on an unspecified date) to the Lebanese company Maybel, Beirut. According to documents provided by Lebanon to CAR on 15 January 2016, Maybel received a licence to import the detonators as well as detonating cord (see above) on 13 May 2014. These detonators were part of a batch of three million detonators14 for which an import authorisation from the Lebanese Ministry of Economy and Trade was received on 3 February 2015 (see Table 4 and Annexe E). YPG forces also captured electric detonators produced by Economic Explosives, but in the absence of serial, batch, and lot numbers, and of a manufacturing date, CAR is currently unable to trace this item’s chain of custody. Economic Explosives did not reply to a request for information.15


The Lebanese documents provided to CAR (Annexe E) identify the company Maxam, headquartered in Spain, as the exporter of the goods. However, Maxam has informed CAR that the company has never supplied the Indian types of detonating cord or plain detonators documented by CAR, nor does it stock these types. The company states that, on 30 December 2015, it supplied Spanish-manufactured detonating cord and plain detonators to Maybel. One plausible explanation is that Maybel’s renewal license (number 30/2015) enabled it to import from more than one party. CAR is currently seeking clarification from the Lebanese authorities.


CAR also documented electric detonators manufactured by Rajasthan Explosives and Chemicals in Tuz Khurmatu, Iraq, in October 2014; electric detonators manufactured by Economic Explosives in Erbil in October 2014; electric detonators manufactured by IDEAL Industrial Explosives in Erbil in January 2015; and plain detonators manufactured by Economic Explosives in Kirkuk in April 2015. Due to the absence of shipping information, CAR is currently unable to further document the chain of custody of these items.

so tells a lot.

@Neutron @Horus @TaimiKhan @Bratva

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Neutron said:


> Same is my point.
> Indians are wise people. They are legally supporting ISIS under full legal protection.



Again your attempt to equate sovereign nations: Turkey and Lebanon with a terror group like ISIS is deplorable.



> Killing someone with licensed pistol or without is same as far as end result is concerned. End result is the death of innocents unarmed people in suicide bombings and IEDs.
> Does it matter after killing thousand of innocent people weather material, IEDs and detonators transported to ISIS throug legal and illegal channels?
> .......... to be precise and straightforward indian companies supplied IEDs to ISIS.



Going by your logic Chinese are supporting TTP militants in Pakistan, considering the fact Chinese 105 mm tank shell on the left was displayed as part of weapons cache recovered from TTP militants. First Turkey now smearing China. Where does this end? with the smearing of Isreal, USA and Iran?










> World is not in a state of denial if you don't want to accept the reality.



Just because you exhibit cognitive inertia doesn't mean rest of entire humanity shares your shortcoming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Horus said:


> View attachment 295444
> View attachment 295445
> View attachment 295446
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.conflictarm.com/wp-conte..._of_Components_Used_in_Islamic_State_IEDs.pdf



I do recall the similar looking detonator cords in an FC raid near Quetta. they were laden in the double cabin truk of a Mangal guy during PPP government time and threatened to bring the city down if he was not allowed to go along with his guys and the weapons. the equipment was very generic in nature without any hint of the source although he was returning from Afghanistan. Indians are smart in this case when it comes to Pakistan in covering their tracks.

back in the days of Zia ...when MQM members were known to have been making their trips to India... they were given Pakistani G3s with telescopes.. the G3s were obtained through raids on police and ranger's posts and encounters and were even scoped (allegedly by Indian handlers.) .. rest were AK -47s ..of chinese or eastern European origins. 
I find it impressive that India is pulling all this off without any risk of reprimand

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

why i am not surprised to read all this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Irfan Baloch said:


> I do recall the similar looking detonator cords in an FC raid near Quetta. they were laden in the double cabin truk of a Mangal guy during PPP government time and threatened to bring the city down if he was not allowed to go along with his guys and the weapons. the equipment was very generic in nature without any hint of the source although he was returning from Afghanistan. Indians are smart in this case when it comes to Pakistan in covering their tracks.
> 
> back in the days of Zia ...when MQM members were known to have been making their trips to India... they were given Pakistani G3s with telescopes.. the G3s were obtained through raids on police and ranger's posts and encounters and were even scoped (allegedly by Indian handlers.) .. rest were AK -47s ..of chinese or eastern European origins.
> I find it impressive that India is pulling all this off without any risk of reprimand


Even today all ACETIC ANHYDRIDE a.k.a AA used in manufacture of both explosive and drugs in Afghanistan is coming from India,70% of Explosive used in Terrorism Activities in Pakistan and Afghanistan is of Indian origin,if Indian's are pointed out simply they call it Business. 
Two month's ago a Pakistani LEA confiscated 15000 Ltr of AA from a container(it was mislabeled and shown as another chemical) inbound for Kabul via Port Qasim,after investigation it was reveled that it is 40% of that bulk supply, out of which 60% is inbound for Afghanistan via other routes, after a month of investigation LEA guys reached into a dead end of that tunnel of supply chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

The Islamic State's supply chain for IEDs is fast, reliable

Turkey is a “choke point” for many IED supplies, especially the key chemicals that have legitimate uses in agriculture and other industries, like ammonia nitrite, aluminum and petroleum jelly, the report said.

*Often those products have documentation of legal sales in Turkey and are presumably exported illegally into Iraq and Syria.*

Iraqi Kurdistan and the cities of Kirkuk and Erbil are often the last documented location for ISIS weapons supplies, according to the report.

*The study linked at least 51 companies in 20 countries to the Islamic State supply chain. None of the companies contacted by the researchers admitted any intentional exports to Iraq or Syria or sales to ISIS operatives.*

*For example, investigators found several drums of aluminum paste at an ISIS bomb-making facility in Tikrit, Iraq, shortly after ISIS forces withdrew from the city in April 2014. Labels showed the material was manufactured in late 2014 in several counties, including Brazil, China and Romania, and then shipped to distributors in Istanbul.*

*@Paksanity
@Horus*
@Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

قناص said:


> Even today all ACETIC ANHYDRIDE a.k.a AA used in manufacture of both explosive and drugs in Afghanistan is coming from India,70% of Explosive used in Terrorism Activities in Pakistan and Afghanistan is of Indian origin,if Indian's are pointed out simply they call it Business.
> Two month's ago a Pakistani LEA confiscated 15000 Ltr of AA from a container(it was mislabeled and shown as another chemical) inbound for Kabul via Port Qasim,after investigation it was reveled that it is 40% of that bulk supply, out of which 60% is inbound for Afghanistan via other routes, after a month of investigation LEA guys reached into a dead end of that tunnel of supply chain.


the thing is .. when it comes to "evidence" then even an alleged phone call or a mobile number is hard evidence against Pakistan but same doesn't apply against India. they are smart they don't need to come across here inside Pakistan and have enough Pakistani origin people to do their bidding. even if we do find some low level Indian agents then that doesn't make any news.
instead of complaining.. the only way to counter it is to respond in kind in covert ops. against those known camps and sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Lol. It's like saying Toyota is the sponsor of ISIS. 

ISIS powered by Toyota !! 



Horus said:


> Conflict Armament Research issues damming report of India's Govt sanctioned companies supplying IED equipment to ISIS #HowIndiaSupportsISIS
> 
> View attachment 295430
> 
> View attachment 295441
> View attachment 295442
> 
> View attachment 295443
> 
> View attachment 295433
> View attachment 295434
> View attachment 295435
> View attachment 295436


Oh puhleez!!

Even Maruti Suzuki's OMNI van is widely used for kidnapping purpose, that doesn't mean Maruti Suzuki endorses kidnapping. Your allegations don't prove a thing or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

IndoCarib said:


> The Islamic State's supply chain for IEDs is fast, reliable
> 
> Turkey is a “choke point” for many IED supplies, especially the key chemicals that have legitimate uses in agriculture and other industries, like ammonia nitrite, aluminum and petroleum jelly, the report said.
> 
> *Often those products have documentation of legal sales in Turkey and are presumably exported illegally into Iraq and Syria.*
> 
> Iraqi Kurdistan and the cities of Kirkuk and Erbil are often the last documented location for ISIS weapons supplies, according to the report.
> 
> *The study linked at least 51 companies in 20 countries to the Islamic State supply chain. None of the companies contacted by the researchers admitted any intentional exports to Iraq or Syria or sales to ISIS operatives.*
> 
> *For example, investigators found several drums of aluminum paste at an ISIS bomb-making facility in Tikrit, Iraq, shortly after ISIS forces withdrew from the city in April 2014. Labels showed the material was manufactured in late 2014 in several counties, including Brazil, China and Romania, and then shipped to distributors in Istanbul.*
> 
> *@Paksanity
> @Horus*
> @Irfan Baloch


same issue Pakistan had with ammunition nitrate which was used in whole sale by terrorists in attack inside Pakistan and Afghanistan .. later on alternate methods were adopted in production of Urea and other fertilizers with the help of the Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Irfan Baloch said:


> the thing is .. when it comes to "evidence" then even an alleged phone call or a mobile number is hard evidence against Pakistan but same doesn't apply against India. they are smart they don't need to come across here inside Pakistan and have enough Pakistani origin people to do their bidding. even if we do find some low level Indian agents then that doesn't make any news.
> instead of complaining.. the only way to counter it is to respond in kind in covert ops. against those known camps and sites.


You are certainly right sir,but for last part you need a Political Leadership with balls of steel and Military Leadership with no business interest and Public gathered on one mark but unfortunately we don't have have any of above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paksanity

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Lol. It's like saying Toyota is the sponsor of ISIS.
> 
> ISIS powered by Toyota !!
> 
> 
> Oh puhleez!!
> 
> Even Maruti Suzuki's OMNI van is widely used for kidnapping purpose, that doesn't mean Maruti Suzuki endorses kidnapping. Your allegations don't prove a thing or two.





NIA said:


> You nailed it...
> In a video , I saw a ISIS man wearing Peter england jeans...u know what i mean
> 
> 
> Lol!!!
> In pakistan, OMNI is used as ambulance... Check EDHI Ambulance service on google.



You see no difference in automobiles and explosive detonators? More than shady trade you guys are involved in, it's the attitude of irresponsibility which is of concern. You guys are not willing to show responsibility for arms and explosives being produced in your country and exported. This is very dangerous for world which is already struggling to choke terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Paksanity said:


> You see no difference in automobiles and explosive detonators? More than shady trade you guys are involved in, it's the attitude of irresponsibility which is of concern. You guys are not willing to show responsibility for arms and explosives being produced in your country and exported. This is very dangerous for world which is already struggling to choke terrorism.


Your all-weather friend Ottomans are more involved with supporting ISIS than India ever will. Infact the only support from India to IS comes from your fellow Kashmiri brethrens of the Kashmir valley.


----------



## Paksanity

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Your all-weather friend Ottomans are more involved with supporting ISIS than India ever will. Infact the only support from India to IS comes from your fellow Kashmiri brethrens of the Kashmir valley.



As I said repeatedly, you are responsible for your actions and they are for theirs. If somebody else is doing it, you get the right to do it too? Pretty lame excuses you guys are making now. Please focus on India which is your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Paksanity said:


> As I said repeatedly, you are responsible for your actions and they are for theirs. If somebody else is doing it, you get the right to do it too? Pretty lame excuses you guys are making now. Please focus on India which is your country.


Well ISIS is not India's problem. It's just usual business of exporting things. Tell me, should Toyota just stop exporting pick-up trucks to Middle East just for the sake of ISIS ? They can't. They can't afford to lose their market. Same can be said about Indian companies doing exports to Middle East.


----------



## American Pakistani

sarjenprabhu said:


> That's right,that's should be the case but this thread was opened to show that India supports IS.. that's why some one better change the title



When something happen in india and Pakistani items are found, indians do the same thing. Why double standards now?



sarjenprabhu said:


> Ya Chinese are sane People... LoL... stop being a cheerleader man
> 
> It was again Pakistani backed terrorism which caused the deaths of Kashmiris... it was the Pakistan action in 48 which destroyed basic lives of Kashmisis
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say pakistani people as terrorist while you called Indians as terrorists.... go back and read what you wrote or have some sence before writing stuff



And yet Kashmiris are fighting indian occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Manindra said:


> *I*nter *S*ervices *I*ntelligence *S*ervice



OFFENDED??? Didn't know I was going to strike a nerve....truth hurts, right? After TTP, your new proxy is ISIS. 

Very well, we'll deal with those monsters as well, even more harshly, than the way we dealt with TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

Syama Ayas said:


> You are doing great injustice to Turkish members here on this forum, by equating a sovereign nation like Turkey with a vile terrorist group like ISIS
> 
> Understandable that some Pakistanis have immense acrimony for Turkey being a secular state and Turks here raising their voice against Xinjiang oppression coupled with good sympathy for ISIS.
> 
> But this hitting Turks below the belt. Truly disgusting.
> 
> The report clearly states:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the cognitive inertia, it may difficult to comprehend but please make an effort to understand:
> EXPORT TO TURKEY* ≠ *EXPORT TO ISIS
> TURKEY* ≠ *ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.conflictarm.com/wp-conte..._of_Components_Used_in_Islamic_State_IEDs.pdf



You have achieved the rare feat of being adequate to an pedestrian opening post at the same time intellectually surpassing the content by a mile.

Pakistani propaganda is so low quality that replying with quality is indeed a feat. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hulk

TaimiKhan said:


> It doesn't means these things have been supplied officially. Entities in Gulf / Middle East would have imported them from India for local use and somehow ended in militants hands. One should ask that how the TOW missile systems ended in the hands of the so called moderate opposition in Syria.
> 
> But i believe the govt of India now should investigate and try to find which entities imported them from India and place them in banned organizations list.
> 
> We faced similar dilemma when material manufactured for agri sector in Pakistan was ending up in Afghanistan being used in IEDs and our forces & people getting blown up by same material. Then we also found some Indian origin material in Karachi used in explosives, which off course would have come illegally.
> 
> I wonder why did CAR not mention the TOW missiles getting into hands of terrorists, one should wonder.






Paksanity said:


> Dear Indian members,
> 
> *We can see your embarrassment*. You and your companies have supported terrorism and the proof is for all to see. Shame on you!
> 
> As far, China and Turkey, well you are responsible for your black deeds and they are for theirs. If they are involved it doesn't lessen your crimes against humanity. So please justify your actions rather crimes which have resulted in loss of thousands of innocent lives. Do not try to deflect the debate. It's not helping you.



We can also see that you forgot to read the post above. Anyways cannot change people who want to believe what they want to believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 544_delta

why the hell is this a featured article when everyone can see its not a weak piece of propaganda?


----------



## Manindra

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> OFFENDED??? Didn't know I was going to strike a nerve....truth hurts, right? After TTP, your new proxy is ISIS.
> 
> Very well, we'll deal with those monsters as well, even more harshly, than the way we dealt with TTP.



Why would I take a offence when we don't have a agency like ISI 
I would take offence if their name would be RAWS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Horus said:


> Impeccable. Source is Conflicts and Armament Research. This study was conducted for the European Union.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> Impeccable. Source is Conflicts and Armament Research. This study was conducted for the European Union.


Horus, i wanted to come forward with those pics too of the materials we recovered from Tangos, but then brushed away the idea thinking it may have reprucsions for our the team involved ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

The low level propaganda by a mod! Damn! 

Pakistan accepted a phone number to JeM HQ in Pakistan but our dear mods will not see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NIA

Paksanity said:


> You see no difference in automobiles and explosive detonators? More than shady trade you guys are involved in, it's the attitude of irresponsibility which is of concern. You guys are not willing to show responsibility for arms and explosives being produced in your country and exported. This is very dangerous for world which is already struggling to choke terrorism.


Whatever floats your boat DUDE!!



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> nerve....truth hurts, right? *After TTP, your new proxy is ISIS.*


Damn!!!
@Stag112 @SamantK @Hulk @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @Manindra @Brahmaputra Mail 
Guys, he caught us...He known everything...
Call Obama and Modi and tell them "Time to shut it down ."

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Paksanity

NIA said:


> Whatever floats your boat DUDE!!
> 
> 
> Damn!!!
> @Stag112 @SamantK @Hulk @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @Manindra @Brahmaputra Mail
> Guys, he caught us...He known everything...
> Call Obama and Modi and tell them "Time to shut it down ."



It's not about anyone's boat. It's about your obligations or lack thereof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Just for Information and full clarification,out the mentioned companies I do know 4 of them personally from over last 15 years.. They were literally my babies bcz when I was working in a bank I had done their credit assessment and gave them the advances..

I know most of their customer base and their chain of products and sourcing of raw materials..

Based on that information, I can assure you they do not supply to any conflict zone directly at all.. If they do their funding would get crystallize owing to the fact that their product export or even supply to any Indian company who in turn exports abroad is under strict supervision..

Most people try to badmouth these companies simply bcz in last decade they have effectively became the sole biggest supplier to Indian Missile needs and any emerging new platform has these companies as one of the prime supplier.. Their research and thorough professional approach has helped improve so many new types of fuel tech that in coming times, with matching metallurgy advancements we will see almost Sub 12m missiles with weight of approx 12-15 tonnes able to reach almost 5000km with warhead size of 1000kg.. Thats their true nature of contribution in Indian Missile regime..

Whatever has been found on conflict zone, I can personally assure (inspite of they not being my portfolio client directly now as I am no more in a bank ) that these products have ended up being resupplied via a customer or via a customer of their customer.. Implying not directly under control or intent of these companies..

Of course, I am thankful to @Horus and I will surely inform the company to investigate how such a thing occurred. Not only such customers should be blacklisted from their books but also efforts should be made to penalise them by reporting the same to the government of India..

I am sure their bankers would soon receive a detail note describing how their products ended up in a Conflict zone and what steps they have taken to avoid such a situation again in future...

I am sure a report to MOD will also go as this is necessary protocol for them..

Bear it in mind, GOI will never support any Indian Company to supply in conflict zone any arms, ammunition and explosives.. Any such supply by an Indian company will get them banned from Indian defense contracts..

And most importantly such meagre number of products don't give them profitability versus the prestige and benefits they enjoy for GOI contracts and contribution to DRDO projects.. So it's beyond doubt in my mind that these Companies are not directly responsible..

I again reiterate any supplier to ISIS who had misled and fooled these companies must be booked and blacklisted with legal recourse under our laws.. We cannot allow such things like proliferation of explosives to such conflict zones..

Apologies for a long post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mkb95

ignorance showed by pak members here is of highest level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

NIA said:


> Whatever floats your boat DUDE!!
> 
> 
> Damn!!!
> @Stag112 @SamantK @Hulk @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @Manindra @Brahmaputra Mail
> Guys, he caught us...He known everything...
> Call Obama and Modi and tell them "Time to shut it down ."



No need to act so sensitive and sarcastic.......calm down.....Obama is using ISIS against Assad and India is dreaming to cash on the opportunity to use it against Pakistan. 

Pakistan is no SYRIA. ISIS will be not allowed to grow in Afghanistan so that it can create trouble for Pakistan. Everyone sitting in Delhi should know that. There is a reason India is not included in quadrilateral peace led by Pakistan, China, US and Afghanistan only. Everyone knows who is using Afghan's soil against Pakistan.


----------



## danish_vij

whole thread in one picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Horus said:


> Conflict Armament Research issues damming report of India's Govt sanctioned companies supplying IED equipment to ISIS #HowIndiaSupportsISIS
> 
> View attachment 295430
> 
> View attachment 295441
> View attachment 295442
> 
> View attachment 295443
> 
> View attachment 295433
> View attachment 295434
> View attachment 295435
> View attachment 295436


1)All of the above companies are involved in commerical mining/explosives used for mining- none are arms manufacturers.
2) They would have been exported to legitimate enties in ME (as Indian export laws prohbit the sale of such equipment without specific permits).


Completly absurd thread with cherry picked information to suit a very transparent objective. I don't understand how this guy is allowed to continue being a moderator with such a clear bias and blatent agenda but alas.



Next you'll create a thread a thread "how Japan supports ISIS":






























No, wait you won't do that nor will you examine the other nations in the report- US, Russia and China.



How utterly pathetic.


@PARIKRAMA @Levina @surya kiran @MilSpec @nair @SpArK @Taygibay @AUSTERLITZ @Parul @ranjeet @Koovie @Echo_419 @Vauban @Star Wars @danish_vij @Dandpatta @IndoCarib

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## NIA

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> No need to act so sensitive and sarcastic.......calm down.....Obama is using ISIS against Assad and India is dreaming to cash on the opportunity to use it against Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan is no SYRIA. ISIS will be not allowed to grow in Afghanistan so that it can create trouble for Pakistan. Everyone sitting in Delhi should know that. There is a reason India is not included in quadrilateral peace led by Pakistan, China, US and Afghanistan only. Everyone knows who is using Afghan's soil against Pakistan.


I never said we will use it against pakland.......We know what happens if we join hands with terror groups...don't u know? just look at u...Took terror groups to hit IA in Kashmir and backfired at your head and lead to Operation Arb-e zarb/ Zarb-e-arb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

Abingdonboy - that's Horus for you. He used to be pretty sane but somehow the anti-India fever has taken over his brain completely. Next, he will blame the entire earth's atmosphere and its air, as it lets the ISIS breathe it and survive and fornicate to bring more terrorists on earth. 

His logic defies, first, himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Abingdonboy said:


> 1)All of the above companies are involved in commerical mining/explosives used for mining- none are arms manufacturers.
> 2) They would have been exported to legitimate enties in ME (as Indian export laws prohbit the sale of such equipment without specific permits).
> 
> 
> Completly absurd thread with cherry picked information to suit a very transparent objective. I don't understand how this guy is allowed to continue being a moderator with such a clear bias and blatent agenda but alas.
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll create a thread a thread "how Japan supports ISIS":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, wait you won't do that nor will you examine the other nations in the report- US, Russia and China.
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina @surya kiran @MilSpec @nair @SpArK @Taygibay @AUSTERLITZ @Parul @ranjeet @Koovie @Echo_419 @Vauban @Star Wars @danish_vij @Dandpatta @IndoCarib


Why he is sitting quit ? He should bash russia ...since AK-47 is widely used over here..Isn't?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

You expect this logic to be understood by the dense brains of Horus?


Iggy said:


> Nice try!! As per the reports we have exported these things to entitites of Libya and Turkey.. Probably, it was given to them by Turkey..As we know, they are supporting ISIS ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

Dandpatta said:


> Abingdonboy - that's Horus for you. He used to be pretty sane but somehow the anti-India fever has taken over his brain completely. Next, he will blame the entire earth's atmosphere and its air, as it lets the ISIS breathe it and survive and fornicate to bring more terrorists on earth.
> 
> His logic defies, first, himself.


I expected this thread to be a troll fest...But it turned out to be even more than I thought.
welcome ..How do u feel here



mkb95 said:


> ignorance showed by pak members here is of highest level.


Its not about Ignorance....Its mixture of Obsession with India and Hate. Sorry to say few senior members here doesn't seem to understand a simple logic.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dandpatta

NIA said:


> I expected this thread to be a troll fest...But it turned out to be even more than I thought.
> welcome ..How do u feel here
> Regards



*** I rarely troll but this thread? Now I feel sorry (for myself) for dipping to even dignify this thread


----------



## Indika

After failing to prove that TTP used indian supplied/manufactured weapons. Now they are trying to prove India supplied weapons to ISIS. Its just a matter of time some one comes to the conclusion that al-bagdadhi is indeed hiding in a building next to indian parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Abingdonboy said:


> 1)All of the above companies are involved in commerical mining/explosives used for mining- none are arms manufacturers.
> 2) They would have been exported to legitimate enties in ME (as Indian export laws prohbit the sale of such equipment without specific permits).
> 
> 
> Completly absurd thread with cherry picked information to suit a very transparent objective. I don't understand how this guy is allowed to continue being a moderator with such a clear bias and blatent agenda but alas.
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll create a thread a thread "how Japan supports ISIS":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, wait you won't do that nor will you examine the other nations in the report- US, Russia and China.
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina @surya kiran @MilSpec @nair @SpArK @Taygibay @AUSTERLITZ @Parul @ranjeet @Koovie @Echo_419 @Vauban @Star Wars @danish_vij @Dandpatta @IndoCarib




I normally keep away from such propaganda threads, no point in wasting the time......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

NIA said:


> I never said we will use it against pakland.......We know what happens if we join hands with terror groups...don't u know? just look at u...Took terror groups to hit IA in Kashmir and backfired at your head and lead to Operation Arb-e zarb/ Zarb-e-arb.



Whenever i heard terror group, i recall Mukti Bahini, a terrorist group used against Pakistan by India...........You started it. We were on defensive side yesterday and are today. You supported LTTE terrorists against Sri lanka......this credit of interfering in other's affairs only goes to India....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

So how does UAE feels about this discovery that India is supporting Terrorism rise by supporting ISIS


----------



## surya kiran

@Abingdonboy , @Horus is the in house version of creative director. His leaps of imagination would do well in Bollywood. But then, it would be hypocritical on his part to do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

Abingdonboy said:


> 1)All of the above companies are involved in commerical mining/explosives used for mining- none are arms manufacturers.
> 2) They would have been exported to legitimate enties in ME (as Indian export laws prohbit the sale of such equipment without specific permits).
> 
> 
> Completly absurd thread with cherry picked information to suit a very transparent objective. I don't understand how this guy is allowed to continue being a moderator with such a clear bias and blatent agenda but alas.
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll create a thread a thread "how Japan supports ISIS":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, wait you won't do that nor will you examine the other nations in the report- US, Russia and China.
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly pathetic.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Levina @surya kiran @MilSpec @nair @SpArK @Taygibay @AUSTERLITZ @Parul @ranjeet @Koovie @Echo_419 @Vauban @Star Wars @danish_vij @Dandpatta @IndoCarib


 
I have already exposed the OP and Horus in this thread. pathetic indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NIA

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Whenever i heard terror group, i recall Mukti Bahini, a terrorist group used against Pakistan by India...........You started it. We were on defensive side yesterday and are today. You supported LTTE terrorists against Sri lanka......this credit of interfering in other's affairs only goes to India....


 Aur kuch bolna hai? 
Yes .I choose wrong to achieve something if and only if I m sure that it will be 100% successful.. Me toh Apke jese nahi...jo dimag me aye use kar baithe.



surya kiran said:


> @Abingdonboy , @Horus is the in house version of creative director. His leaps of imagination would do well in Bollywood. But then, it would be hypocritical on his part to do the same.


Oh yeah thats why Karachi film industry revived once again.


----------



## barbarosa

If this news is true then congratulate to Iranian brothers.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@nair @SpArK @IndoCarib @sam @PARIKRAMA @Roybot @MilSpec @surya kiran @Taygibay @Echo_419 @Koovie @NIA @ni8mare @anant_s @Vauban @acetophenol @Water Car Engineer

It's pretty obvious what @Horus is trying to do- equate the legal sale of commercial explosive equipment to *legitmate* customers in *Lebanon* and *Turkey* (their ummah brothers) that somehow (with absolutely zero Indian involvment) end up in the hands of ISIS to what Pakistan is doing- state sponsering of internaitonally branded terror organisations. It is literally like saying Japan is sponsering ISIS because ISIS have stolen Toyota vehicles from showrooms and private customers.

The fact one has to sink this low to clutch at straws proves how desperate these crazies really are.


Until someone can find a licence (which is legally required for the export of such equipment under Indian law) with the "intended customer" section filled out "ISIS" then this is all 100% hogwash.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## surya kiran

Abingdonboy said:


> @nair @SpArK @IndoCarib @sam @PARIKRAMA @Roybot @MilSpec @surya kiran @Taygibay @Echo_419 @Koovie @NIA @ni8mare @anant_s @Vauban @acetophenol @Water Car Engineer
> 
> It's pretty obvious what @Horus is trying to do- equate the legal sale of commercial explosive equipment to *legitmate* customers in *Lebanon* and *Turkey* (their ummah brothers) that somehow (with absolutely zero Indian involvment) end up in the hands of ISIS to what Pakistan is doing- state sponsering of internaitonally branded terror organisations. It is literally like saying Japan is sponsering ISIS because ISIS have stolen Toyota vehicles from showrooms and private customers.
> 
> The fact one has to sink this low to clutch at straws proves how desperate these crazies really are.
> 
> 
> Until someone can find a licence (which is legally required for the export of such equipment under Indian law) with the "intended customer" section filled out "ISIS" then this is all 100% hogwash.



Come on. Its really cute! @Horus posting has come to the level that he now uses his imagination to level accusations just further shows the desperation. Encourage him. Maybe there is a budding creative guy in him. Of course, then he will need to justify to his countrymen that he is not influenced by Bollywood. But then, like I said, his imaginary clouds are really cute

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@nair @SpArK @IndoCarib @sam @Roybot @MilSpec @surya kiran @Taygibay @Echo_419 @Koovie @NIA @ni8mare @anant_s @Vauban @acetophenol @Water Car Engineer
@Abingdonboy 

See here

Solar Industries, India, produced one spool of detonating cord on 27 February 2014 and exported it to the *Turkish company Ýlci, Ankara*. Two months earlier, on 31 December 2012, Gulf Oil Corporation, India, had produced a spool and exported it to the *Turkish company Nitromak Dyno Nobel, Ankara.* Solar Industries, India, produced a further two spools, on 21 and 23 October 2012, and exported them [on an unspecified date] to the *Lebanese company Maybel, *headquartered in Beirut,”

However, all those Indian products landed up with the IS, through some intermediaries.

Indian components used in IS explosives: report: The Hindu - Mobile edition

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> @nair @SpArK @IndoCarib @sam @Roybot @MilSpec @surya kiran @Taygibay @Echo_419 @Koovie @NIA @ni8mare @anant_s @Vauban @acetophenol @Water Car Engineer
> @Abingdonboy
> 
> See here
> 
> Solar Industries, India, produced one spool of detonating cord on 27 February 2014 and exported it to the *Turkish company Ýlci, Ankara*. Two months earlier, on 31 December 2012, Gulf Oil Corporation, India, had produced a spool and exported it to the *Turkish company Nitromak Dyno Nobel, Ankara.* Solar Industries, India, produced a further two spools, on 21 and 23 October 2012, and exported them [on an unspecified date] to the *Lebanese company Maybel, *headquartered in Beirut,”
> 
> However, all those Indian products landed up with the IS, through some intermediaries.
> 
> Indian components used in IS explosives: report: The Hindu - Mobile edition


Of course, @Horus is more concerned with pointing out how India is clearly backing ISIS but ignoring his brothers' actions.

Secret Norwegian Government Report Confirms Turkey Helping ISIS Sell Its Oil

Norwegian Report Determines Turkey Responsible For Buying ISIS Oil

Russia spots 12,000 oil-smuggling trucks on Turkey-Iraq border


Turkey supports ISIS, wants to revive Ottoman Empire – Syria’s UN envoy — RT News


http://www.globalresearch.ca/more-e...tate-isis-in-liaison-with-us-and-nato/5500916

'ISIS Sees Turkey as Its Ally': Former Islamic State Member Reveals Turkish Army Cooperation

Patrick Cockburn · Whose side is Turkey on?: The Battle for Kobani · LRB 6 November 2014


German deputy speaker: NATO must stop Turkey support for ISIS


Links between Turkey and ISIS are now 'undeniable' - Business Insider

Kurdish Commander: Turkey Support ISIS, We Have Conclusive Proof | Your News Wire


Israeli Defense Says Turkey Supports ISIS by Buying Oil | Asbarez.com




India sells (legally with licences) commerical equipment to *Turkey* and it ends up in ISIS's hands- I wonder how that happened

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Baybars Han

India is supporting isis no doubt. As no country buys their weapons, only isis is their customer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> Next you'll create a thread a thread "how Japan supports ISIS":


and....will not forget to "feature the thread".
yahan ka toh bad luck hi kharab hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Horus said:


> Conflict Armament Research issues damming report of India's Govt sanctioned companies supplying IED equipment to ISIS #HowIndiaSupportsISIS
> 
> View attachment 295430
> 
> View attachment 295441
> View attachment 295442
> 
> View attachment 295443
> 
> View attachment 295433
> View attachment 295434
> View attachment 295435
> View attachment 295436


*
India, assrahell, uncle sam and even Russia wants ISIS to be there. It serves their purpose, plain and simple.*


----------



## true

Abingdonboy said:


> @nair @SpArK @IndoCarib @sam @PARIKRAMA @Roybot @MilSpec @surya kiran @Taygibay @Echo_419 @Koovie @NIA @ni8mare @anant_s @Vauban @acetophenol @Water Car Engineer
> 
> It's pretty obvious what @Horus is trying to do- equate the legal sale of commercial explosive equipment to *legitmate* customers in *Lebanon* and *Turkey* (their ummah brothers) that somehow (with absolutely zero Indian involvment) end up in the hands of ISIS to what Pakistan is doing- state sponsering of internaitonally branded terror organisations. It is literally like saying Japan is sponsering ISIS because ISIS have stolen Toyota vehicles from showrooms and private customers.
> 
> The fact one has to sink this low to clutch at straws proves how desperate these crazies really are.
> 
> 
> Until someone can find a licence (which is legally required for the export of such equipment under Indian law) with the "intended customer" section filled out "ISIS" then this is all 100% hogwash.


 the fact that this biased blog post is pinned proves your statement with a official PDF seal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurlang

@nair@SpArK@IndoCarib@sam@PARIKRAMA@Roybot@MilSpec@surya kiran@Taygibay@Echo_419@Koovie@NIA@ni8mare@anant_s@Vauban@acetophenol@Water Car Engineer @Horus 


















*http://www.conflictarm.com/wp-conten...State_IEDs.pdf
*
Evidence from a 20-month investigation in Iraq and Syria_ February 2016

quite shameful


----------



## Manindra

Kurlang said:


> @nair@SpArK@IndoCarib@sam@PARIKRAMA@Roybot@MilSpec@surya kiran@Taygibay@Echo_419@Koovie@NIA@ni8mare@anant_s@Vauban@acetophenol@Water Car Engineer @Horus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.conflictarm.com/wp-conten...State_IEDs.pdf
> *
> Evidence from a 20-month investigation in Iraq and Syria_ February 2016
> 
> quite shameful


For us or your Brother Turkey ?
As all these Export are for Turkey


----------



## Nilgiri

In 2014, India exported 5.6 billion USD worth of goods to Turkey

"Brother" country Pakistan exported about 0.39 billion to Turkey in the same year.

Members should first factor this in before coming to the conclusion that India is directly supplying ISIS.

Many Turkish proxies are conduits to ISIS, the whole world knows this....including the original report posted by OP. So it would be quite surprising if no Indian made products make their way to ISIS through Turkey.

If ISIS uses bajaj pulsars routed through Turkey, does that mean India directly supplied them to ISIS?:






Even with the Islamist Erdogan govt ruling, Indian - Turkish economic relationship is of a different magnitude to Pak-Turkish one. Keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

So Modi is again playing double game, it is funding Iran to build Chabahar and at the same providing arms and ammunition of ISIS. WoW what a double mouthed hypocrite nation.


----------



## Bharat Muslim

*And they (PDF members) dismiss our speculations as conspiracy theories....*

https://defence.pk/threads/raw-may-...-and-preventing-them-from-flourishing.433919/

https://defence.pk/threads/is-there-a-conspiracy-to-keep-pakistan-economically-backward.434835/

https://defence.pk/threads/what’s-happening-to-pakistan’s-scientists.437242/


----------



## Hello_Dhaka

They are using USA weapons as well.


----------



## Mustang06

Toyota - Proud sponsor's of the revolution!

You do relalise that these detonation cords were exported legally to Turkey?


war&peace said:


> So Modi is again playing double game, it is funding Iran to build Chabahar and at the same providing arms and ammunition of ISIS. WoW what a double mouthed hypocrite nation.


----------



## Director General

Lol.Exact same report also mentions that components produced by companies of USA, China also supply components to ISIS


----------



## Jana Assassin

Baybars Han said:


> India is supporting isis no doubt. As no country buys their weapons, only isis is their customer.


Wow what a great find...


----------



## Hassan Abas

It's no surprise. War is a great way to earn quick and fast revenue from weapons, what's interesting is that most of these countries discourage selling weapons to terrorists, but regardless to such statements - they sell these themselves in complete secrecy. And after terrorists receive these weapons, they run fallacies on Media twisting the facts and coverup. Russia posted a video of USA giving weapons to ISIL and later on Americans playing the innocent fools.

People should be ashamed. I feel depressed, angered and horrified, we are using weapons to kill other human beings and also trying to profit from this...

Indian companies even have a license to selling these weapons in conflicting war zones - have you people no shame? Astonishing and sickening. 

Good thing free independent media and research organizations have their integrity to report this.


----------



## AsianLion

Clearl proof India was behind Kabul Shia community masaacre of Afghans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

AsianUnion said:


> Clearl proof India was behind Kabul Shia community masaacre of Afghans.



yet Ghani has no comments on his terror partner india assisting ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

That source is as valid as donald trump's assumptions


----------



## idune

*For 7 long months india was (and is) hosting ISIS operation against Bangladesh. This goes to show complicit indian relation with terror organization like ISIS and JMB.*
*-------------------------*
*Bangladesh bakery attack mastermind is hiding in India*

KOLKATA: A key aide to Bangladeshi PM Sheikh Hasina on Thursday indicated the government's willingness to share a dossier of "missing youths" with India, underlining the country's intent to jointly fight cross-border terror.

The comments by Gawhar Rizvi, a senior foreign affairs advisor to Hasina, follows a *Dhaka Tribune report that claimed a key plotter in the July 1 Gulshan carnage slipped into West Bengal seven months before the attack.* Investigators in Bengal have been on the lookout for a key JMB operative, Md Suleiman, whose name cropped up while questioning an IS operative Abu Al-Musa Al Bangali alias Musa arrested by the state CID from Burdwan 10 days ago. Suleiman was Musa's handler for the past two years.


*Rest of report*
*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ding-in-India-Report/articleshow/53217792.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moon00007

india is not only providing IED to ISIS but also producing terrorism activities in Afghanistan ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.A. Khan

Totally against Russia's actions in Syria, but accept their and Chinese joint distrust of US/RAW intelligence agencies role in destabilizing most of the middle east and South Asia. Jamaat ul Ahraar is well supported by US/India. The more US/India have close ties to penetrate in a muslim majority country, more likelihood of ISIS getting bases there, best example is Bangladesh. It has more ISIS presence due to relations with the friendly US/India alliance


----------



## T-Rex

Punjabbi Munda said:


> That source is as valid as donald trump's assumptions


*
Trump's assertions are taken as words from bhagwan by many indians. I saw pictures of indians worshiping trump.*



idune said:


> *For 7 long months india was (and is) hosting ISIS operation against Bangladesh. This goes to show complicit indian relation with terror organization like ISIS and JMB.*
> *-------------------------*
> *Bangladesh bakery attack mastermind is hiding in India*
> 
> KOLKATA: A key aide to Bangladeshi PM Sheikh Hasina on Thursday indicated the government's willingness to share a dossier of "missing youths" with India, underlining the country's intent to jointly fight cross-border terror.
> 
> The comments by Gawhar Rizvi, a senior foreign affairs advisor to Hasina, follows a *Dhaka Tribune report that claimed a key plotter in the July 1 Gulshan carnage slipped into West Bengal seven months before the attack.* Investigators in Bengal have been on the lookout for a key JMB operative, Md Suleiman, whose name cropped up while questioning an IS operative Abu Al-Musa Al Bangali alias Musa arrested by the state CID from Burdwan 10 days ago. Suleiman was Musa's handler for the past two years.
> 
> 
> *Rest of report*
> *http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ding-in-India-Report/articleshow/53217792.cms*


*
No wonder the BAL regime is so quiet now!*


----------



## Chellam

T-Rex said:


> *Trump's assertions are taken as words from bhagwan by many indians. I saw pictures of indians worshiping trump.*
> 
> 
> *
> No wonder the BAL regime is so quiet now!*



we newer treat any american words like Bhagwan,

American's are always like that we know,

Obama also did the same thing when he chosen for President election, (search his 1st election Campaign) 

our Experts also said only wait and watch on his comment, that's it



A$HU said:


> So you conveniently ignored my question.
> I'll ask again why did you leave the names of china and turkey out?



Document says Clearly 

Read Page 11.

Seven Indian companies manufactured most of the detonators, detonating cord, and safety fuses documented by CAR’s field investigation teams. Under Indian law, transfer of this material requires a licence. All components documented by CAR were legally exported under government-issued licences from India to entities in Lebanon and Turkey.


----------



## KRAIT

CHD said:


> From mukthi bani,LTTE,BLA,TTP,and Now ISIS india never dissapoints.


Death by Thousand Cuts, Remember. We learned from the best.


----------



## nowleak

please can you provide evidence to empower your claim?


----------

